# Harassing wildlife



## Northbay (Jun 25, 2002)

A question as I was not sure. 
I was out fishing the other evening and was watching a lady shoot paint balls at a flock of canadian geese that wanted to walk on her riverside property. I know that they are black labs with wings as far as droppings but I didn't think this was right. This is a residential area along a river front no open land so all she was really doing was moving them over to her neighbors yard to do their business. Is there a law she would be violating such as harassment of wildlife. 
NB


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Yes and no. If a person was doing it for the sole purpose of harassment that would be one thing but for a person to attempt to keep wildlife off their front yard (without killing them)by harassing them is another.


----------



## Northbay (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks for the reply I was wondering about this. 
NB


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I have heard of bird bombs etc to scare the geese away but paintballs are pretty hardcore things to hit a goose with thay can do some damage I wouln't think that is right 

AW


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

yes its amaizing isn't it? probably a peta freak too. move to the lake to be near nature and the water,,,, then their surprised that geese hang around,,,, well didn't want to be that close to nature....


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

Give me her address... I'll rent her my lab for a week.  
Guaranteed they won't come back. 

BTW Boehr, if a dog kills or injuries a goose of it's own accord on private property, can the owner be held accountable? I'm not condoning the practice, just curious.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Hi Ho Silver_Joe said:


> Give me her address... I'll rent her my lab for a week.
> Guaranteed they won't come back.
> 
> BTW Boehr, if a dog kills or injuries a goose of it's own accord on private property, can the owner be held accountable? I'm not condoning the practice, just curious.


Are we talking your front yard of the back fourty?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Owner is responsible for everything his dog bites...............


----------

